# Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?



## checker (27. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich such ne Freilaufrolle zum Karpfenangeln, auf die ich etwa 150-200m 45er mono drauf krieg. Sie sollte nicht mehr als 40€ kosten. Vor allem sollte die Bremse tadellos und ruckfrei funktionieren.
Was haltet ihr von denen:
Kogha FREE bite Freilaufrolle
Kogha Freebite II
Abu Cardinal FSX
Abu Cardinal FR
Die gibts alle bei Askari.
Zudem brauch ich noch ne gute und abriebfeste 45er mono. Welche Schnüre könnt ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## Piotr84 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

da sind keine rollen zu sehen


----------



## 2monky (27. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

die Kogha FREE bite Freilaufrolle hab ich hier als 30er Version, lass es bleiben.

Ich hab immer Angst das die Rolle auseinanderfällt.


Wie wäre es mit dieser

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=253_254_377_413&products_id=22136&osCsid=f7be381c81197ea0c059a78bb8909d1c


----------



## HD4ever (27. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

ich hab von Cormoran eine "Billig-"Freilaufrolle im Einsatz (Cormax BR-3S ) ... eine der kleineren Versionen die es für momentan 12 (!) EUR bei Askari gibt .... bin eigendlich voll zufrieden mit dem kleinen Teil und kann sie nur empfehlen ... #6
Allerding fürs Karpfenangeln selbst die größte doch evtl. zu klein ... (100m 0,40er), nehm sie zum Zanderangeln 
Aber vom Preis-,Leistungsverhältnis ist die echt klasse !!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

Also Du willst ernsthaft 150m+ 45er schnur auf eine Billigstfreilaufrolle Ballern um damit Karpfen zu... Vergewaltigen... (Angeln wird das wohl kaum noch zu nennen sein)

Also Abgesehen davon, dass Deine Traumrolle auch nur ein Traum bleiben wird aufgrund inexistenz, würde ich mal empfehlen ne nummer kleiner anzufangen und erstmal fein Angeln zu lernen, bevor man über solche Brachialaktionen nachdenkt.

Man sollte doch auch das wohl des Fisches etwas im Hinterkopf haben, und das ist bei einer zerbröselnden Rolle aufgrund hakeliger Bremsen und 45er schnur garantiert nicht mehr gegeben.

Und nen Sinn kann ich darin auch nicht entdecken. Sorry.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## checker (27. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

Hi!

Ich verstehe nicht, warum das brutal sein soll mit 45er auf Karpfen zu angeln. Besser etwas stärkere schnur anstatt nen Schnurbruch zu haben. Ich denke durch die 45er Hauptschnur spare ich mir eine Schlagschur die ich irgendwie anknoten muss. Und Knoten sind ja auch immer Gefahrstellen. Den Karpfen wird es ja wohl kaum stören, ob nur die letzten paar Meter oder die ganze Schnur etwas dicker ist. 
Und wenn die Rollen unter 40€ alle ungeeignet sind werde ich mir auch keine zulegen. Deswegen frag ich euch ja erst.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

Hallo Checker,

Schreibe doch mal bitte wie und mit was du auf Karpfen angeln willst.Noch wichtiger wäre es zu wissen an welchen Gewässertyp du hauptsächlich angeln willst.
Das Teil hier kostet so um 50 € ( knappe 500m 30'er passen rauf ) Ultra Tec Big Runner von Sänger http://62.75.177.102/shop2/index.php?user=topmediate&2=1&hkat=4&proid=459&skat=22


----------



## robertb (27. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

Für mich beisst sich die Überschrift schon mit der Realität. Sorry in der Preisklasse gibts meines Wissens nix brauchbares.
Für ca. 50-60 Euro gibts bei Ebay die Okuma Expix Baitfeeder, laut bekannten ne
 sehr zuverlässige Rolle die regulär um die 100 Öken kostet.

Hier mal der Link als Beispiel : Okuma Epix


----------



## Carpjunky (27. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

@ Gerätefrtischist#h

So wird ichs AUCH sehen!Mit ner 45 Mono meine güte!!!!

@ Gunnar#h 

Mir gefällt die Rolle eigentlich in der Preisklasse auch ganz gut!!!Aber ich hab vor mir ne anschaffung für längere Zeit zu machen und hol mir ne LC!!!



Gruß


----------



## Gunnar. (27. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

Hi Junior ,

Woher willst du wissen das die Rolle die ich als Beispiel dargestellt habe nicht auch lange Zeit hält?Nun gut , die LC kenn ich auch , weiß daher das die Rolle was taucht.Aber *müssen *alle Rollen in der günstigeren Preisklasse gleich *immer *so viel schlechter sein??
Weger der 45'er , ne Begründung warum warum diese unangebracht ist , wäre auch ganz gut.(gilt auch für Holger) Dann könnte Checker diese Aussage vieleicht auch nachvollziehen.So ist es leider nicht allzu hilfreich.


----------



## ChristophL (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

Hmm, 2 Rollen fallen mir so spontan ein:

Spro Equasion, Daiwa Samurai. Liegen in der Preisklasse, Schnurfassung weis ich nicht.

Die Equasion hat aber eine kleine Macke, die Feststellschraube für die Kurbel musst du richtig festknallen, sonst fällt der Splint der die Kurbel hält heraus.

Schnur: Nimm 0,30mm Mono. Lieber etwas geschmeidiger als hart und viel Tragkraft, die Tragkraft ist wertlos wenn die Knoten platzen oder die Schnur sofort aufgerieben wird.

Mit der Equasion habe ich rund 40 Carps gelandet und hatte keine Probleme, selbst mit Carps von 20 Pfund aufwärts. So ist immernoch völlig einwandfrei.

Ist eine billige Rolle, aber sie ist recht robust. Der Daiwa traue ich das ebenfalls zu, habe damit aber noch keine größeren Carps gelandet, dafür wickelt sie besser als die Equasion.

Die 45ger ist aus 3 Gründen Unsinn: a) zu dick, soviel Tragkraft macht kein Drill und b) es geht kaum etwas auf die Rollen, c) wenn du die Bremse festballerst wird kaum eine günstige Rolle soviel Kraft aushalten.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

Ich habe nie gesagt, das eine starke Schnur immer unangebracht ist, sie kann auch sinnvoll sein, wenn man z.B. hart an Hindernissen Fischt, von denen man den Fisch unbedingt weghalten muss, ist eine starke schnur durchaus nötig. Aber dann bitte in Kombination mit Restgerät, das diesen Bremsezuundfesthalten-Belastungen auch auf Dauer gewachsen ist. Und das sind bei einer 45er über 15kg Druck, die es aushalten muss. Dafür verwendet man keine Freilaufrolle und normal auch eher weniger eine Monoschnur. Und auch das Restgerät ist dafür mit äusserstem Bedacht zu wählen. Anfänger sollten das lassen, das ist nur was für absolute Schrotthafenspezis mit entsprechend Präziser Ortskenntnis.

In anderen Angelweisen macht eine durchgehende 45er dagegen keinen Sinn.
a) ist die schwerer, liegt also länger am grund, und ist dadurch abriebgefährdeter.
b) fängt die mehr Strömung
c) dito mehr Treibgut und Pflanzen
d) geringeres schnurfassungsvermögen
e) geringere Wurfweite
f) man hat überhaupt keine Kontrolle darüber wo sie reisst, Kann also sein, das der Fisch dann 50m schwere Schnur im Schlepptau hat, was bei einer Schlagschnur nicht so ist. Da gibts eben eine schwachstelle sprich Knoten, wo das ganze mit grosser wahrscheinlichkeit reisst.
g) ist die schwächste Stelle bei derartigem Gerät mit sicherheit das Fischmaul. Verletzte Karpfen mit zerfetzten Mäulern schwimmen imo eigentlich schon mehr als genug rum. Das werde ich nicht noch unterstützen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carpjunky (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

@ Gunnar


Ich find die LC von dem Desing... besser!Klar können "billigere" Rollen genau so gut wie andere sein!!Aber im Vergleich zur LC gefällt sie mir nicht so gut!Ich hab mir beide beim Händler angesehen!Außerdem kann ich die LC für gute 60Eu kriegen und ich bezahl dann auch nur um die 10Eu mehr!!!

Mit der Schnur hab ich nur Müll gelabert klar kann man damit Fischen aber ich würd erst ma da so 30 bis 35 druff ballern!!!Ich war Gestern beim Osterfeuer und hatte gut ein gehabt... Aber mal ne Frage:Gibt es eigentlich ne Karpfenschnur in dem Durchmesser als Hauptschnur???
|rolleyesSorry|rolleyes 


Gruß


----------



## Gunnar. (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

Hi Junior ,


> Außerdem kann ich die LC für gute 60Eu kriegen


Sprechen wir hier von der selben LC?( Shimano ?)


> Ich war Gestern beim Osterfeuer und hatte gut ein gehabt


Du bist erst 12!.....Der Rest erspar ich mir lieber. 


> Aber mal ne Frage:Gibt es eigentlich ne Karpfenschnur in dem Durchmesser als Hauptschnur???


Bevor ich was falsches schreibe.....Was genau meinst du?


----------



## xonnel (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

Hallo !

Zur Schnurfrage denke ich, wurde schon genug gesagt, daher nochwas zu den Rollen. Ich nutze selber auch die teureren Shimano Modelle, aber es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten.

Zu Deinen aufgeführten 4 Rollen kann ich mich nur zu den ABU´s äussern. 
Sicherlich nicht dieselbe Qualität wie eine Baitrunner, aber insgesamt machen diese Rollen einen vernünftigen Eindruck. Ich nutze selber eine 6000 FSX mit geflochtener Schnur und hatte bislang keine Probleme. Diese Rolle bekommst Du bei Ebay für Deinen Preisrahmen.

Eine Alternative koennten "gebrauchte" Schimano Baitrunner RE Modelle sein. Ein Freund von mir fischt diese Modelle seit Jahren ohne Probleme.
Im Gegensatz zu den GTE oder US Modellen gehen diese teilweise schon für etwas über 40 Euro bei Ebay weg. Eine weitere Alternative wären die Vorgänger der GTE Modelle, die GT Reihe. Hier läuft z.B. gerade so eine Auktion.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56716&item=7145345374&rd=1


----------



## Carpjunky (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

@ Gunnar #h

Ja wir sprechen von der gleichen Rolle!Die gibts in Polen für gute 60Eu!!

Na und mein Coseng hat mir was ausgegeben!!

Das mit der Schnur ist egal!!!


Gruß


----------



## robertb (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*



			
				Carpjunky schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wir sprechen von der gleichen Rolle!Die gibts in Polen für gute 60Eu!!



Ne BigBaitrunner LC für 60 Euro ??? Ist die vom Laster gefallen ?


----------



## 2monky (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

oder ein Kopie die irgendwo für wenig Geld aus minderwertigem Mterial zusammengekloppt wird|kopfkrat


----------



## checker (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

Hallo!

Danke erst mal für die Antworten.

Ich fische mit meinem Vater zusammen, also brauchen wir 4 Rollen. Im Moment fischen wir mit 3 6500er Baitrunner und einer Dream-Tackle Freilaufrolle, deren Bremse total ******* ist. Die Shimanus haben wir uns nicht für Karpfenfischen zugelegt, sondern zum Wallerangeln. Und auf die Ersatzspulen haben wir 45er mono drauf und fischen damit auf Karpfen. Die Rollen eignen sich natürlich auch prima zum Karpfenangeln, aber, wenn wir 35er draufgespult hätten, wär noch mehr Schnur draufgegangen, was total unnötig ist. Wir angeln am Main. Also muss ich auch nicht weit werfen. Ich werf normal nicht weiter als 50m. Aber, wenn ein großer Karpfen in die Strömung zieht, braucht man eben noch ein Stück Reserve. Aber 150m Schur auf der Rolle dürften reichen. Jedoch spul ich lieber ein wenig mehr drauf, da man hin und wieder mal ein paar Meter durch einen Hänger verliert. Hänger hat man recht häufig, wenn man bei uns am Main fischt. Und die lassen sich mit ner 45er öfter lösen als mit ner 35er. Wir stellen die Ruten auch ziemlich senkrecht, sodass die Schnur nicht am Boden aufliegt und somit auch ihr Gewicht egal ist. So wirkt auch recht wenig Strömung auf die Schnur.
Ich knall ja auch nicht die Bremse zu und zieh bis ich den Haken aus dem Maul rausreis, sondern Drill mit Gefühl. Nur hab ich bei ner 45er mehr Reserven als bei ner 35er.

Vieleicht versteht ihr jetzt, dass ne 45er für meine Zwecke nicht gerade das schlechteste ist.


----------



## Robin90 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*



			
				Carpjunky schrieb:
			
		

> Na und mein Coseng hat mir was ausgegeben!Gruß


Wie alt ist denn dein Coseng?????????????????????????????Hat der se nicht mehr alle?


----------



## Carpjunky (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

Hallo

Mein Bruder war ma in nem Angelshop und hat die da gesehen!Ich brauchte ja noch Rollen und hat mich angerufen!Er meinte das wär das Orginal!

@Robin

Der ist 21 und ich hätte das da auch aleine gekriegt!Und der ist auch net matschig inner Birne!!|gr: 


Gruß


----------



## rainerle (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

hat wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht mit 12 gesoffen?!

Zur Schnur sag ich nix, da ich eher von der "Dünnen" Fraktion bin und nich so auf Abschleppseile steh.

Rollen: Spro Hardliner LCS (die Creme-farbigen) für 34.00 Euro bei meinem TD. Sind gut, robust und halten was (fisch die auch selbst an meinen Zweitruten für's Bächle).


----------



## darth carper (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

Ich habe mal eine Frage die hier nicht zum Thema gehört:

Was für ein Verwandtschaftsgrad ist eigentlich der Coseng??
Warum habe ich soetwas nicht?

Bitte helft mir!!!!!


----------



## darth carper (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

Ach ja, zum Thema wollte ich auch noch etwas schreiben:

wenn du keine Abneigung gegen ebay hast, denn solltest du immer mal wieder dort nachschauen.
Es gibt dort die großen Freilaufrollen von Sänger und Spro (kommen meiner Meinung nach vom gleichen Hersteller) für recht günstige Preise.
Die Rollen sind nicht schlecht für den Preis und sollten eigentlich viel aushalten.


----------



## Carpjunky (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

@darth carper

Zb. von deiner Mutter davon die Schwester oder der Bruder davon die Kinder sind Cosinen und Cosengs!!!



Gruß


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

Es gibt noch eine bei Askari und die habe ich. Es ist der Eurorunner von Balzer und ich habe einen guten Eindruck von ihm. Hier ist ein Link zum Shop: https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront

Da klickst du auf Rollen. Dann auf Balzer und dann immer weiter klicken bis unter der Produktleiste Anzeige: 21-30 steht. Ich finde die Rolle gut. Es ist zwar nicht die beste aber etwas für den kleinen Geldbeutel.


----------



## darth carper (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

@Carpjunky

Aha!
Dann werde ich mal meinen Fätter fragen, ob er gleichzeitig auch mein Coseng sein will.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*



			
				Carpjunky schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Mein Bruder war ma in nem Angelshop und hat die da gesehen!Ich brauchte ja noch Rollen und hat mich angerufen!Er meinte das wär das Orginal!
> 
> Gruß



Glaub ich nicht, das die original sind.... #d 
Hatte mal ne "polnische" DAIWA in der Hand, das war nen Witz... |uhoh:


----------



## Mr.Teeq (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

mein günstig vaforit!

https://www.monstertackle24.de/mons...roducts_id=1338


----------



## Zzzander (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt noch eine bei Askari und die habe ich. Es ist der Eurorunner von Balzer und ich habe einen guten Eindruck von ihm. Hier ist ein Link zum Shop: https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront
> 
> Da klickst du auf Rollen. Dann auf Balzer und dann immer weiter klicken bis unter der Produktleiste Anzeige: 21-30 steht. Ich finde die Rolle gut. Es ist zwar nicht die beste aber etwas für den kleinen Geldbeutel.



Guten Abend,

also von Balzer Rollen würde ich zwingend die Finger lassen, die Ruten sind ja echt in Ordnung, aber Rollen würde ich nicht von Balzer kaufen, diese Fallen in einer Preisklasse unter €50,- beim ersten Karpfen auseinander, bei allem über €50 würde ich in Shimano investieren, diese Investition lohnt sich immer.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## checker (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

@ Mr. Teeg: Der link funktioniert bei mir leider nicht


----------



## Onkel Petrus (5. April 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

Coseng + Fätter haben mir gerade die Tränen in die Augen getrieben.
@Threadautor:
Entschuldigung, aber besitzt Du einen Fischereischein?
Die Gerätewahl und die beschriebene Angelei haben irgendwie etwas sehr
Abenteuerliches und zeugen nicht gerade von Fachwissen - dickere Schnur nehmen weil sonst von der anderen zuviel auf die Rolle geht - hallo? Was ist denn das bitte für ein Argument? Schonmal was von Dehnfähigkeit gehört bzw. überhaupt wie sich dickere und dünnere Schnüre im Vergleich verhalten?
Wallerschnur und Karpfenschnur sind ebenfalls absolute Gegensätze...
bei erstgenannter solltest Du, wenn Du professionell zu Werke gehen willst,
ohnehin eine Geflochtene benutzen, wenn Dein Gewässer solche Probleme bietet, dass Du darin für Karpfen eine 45er brauchst...
Also irgendwas hast Du da falschverstanden, mein Guter.
Nicht böse sein, aber irgendwie ist das alles Mist.


----------



## heinzrch (6. April 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

Hab die Abu FSX 5000, ist deutlich kleiner als die 3500er Baitrunner, funktioniert aber seit 1 Jahr tadellos. Würde das Nachfolgemodell bei Askari kaufen (30€).
Hat sicher nicht unbedingt bei rauher Behandlung das ewige Leben, aber zumindest 3 Jahre Garantie, und in den 3 Jahren hat sie ihr Geld verdient....
Für Satzkarpfen oder Karpfen bis 10 Pfund geht die dicke. Was allerdings die Bremse sagt, wenn ein richtig dicker Klopper mal 50m am Stück abzieht, weiß ich auch nicht...
Die 0.45er muß aber wirklich nicht sein, höchstens 10m als Schlagschnur bei Muscheln oder scharfen Steinen. Ansonsten sollte ne 30er bis 35 gut für alles sein.


----------



## checker (6. April 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

@ petrus: ich nehm für waller mindestens ne 50er geflochtene. Und wenn ich auf Karpfen angele muss die Schnur nicht großartig Dehnung haben. Es wird ja auch mit geflochtener auf Karpfen gefischt. 
Wir fischen schon länger mit 45er mono auf 6500er Baitrunnern und es funktioniert prima. Wir quälen oder verschrecken damit auch nicht die Karpfen. Im Gegenteil, ein Schnurbruch wäre wohl schlimmer für die Karpfen. Und so viel dicker idt ne 45er auch nicht wie ne 35er.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. April 2005)

*AW: Gute große Freilaufrolle bis 40€ ?*

Naja, zur dicken Schnur mal so die Anmerkung, daß dicke Schnur = viel Tragkraft pauschal erstmal falsch ist. Wie erklärst sich denn ein Wettziehen am Karpfenteich von 2 gegenüberliegenden Ufern, wo die Haken+Vorfächer gekreuzt waren und meine 25er Montage dem gegenüber die 50er "fette" Posenmontage locker abgerissen hat?
Waren höchstens 2 Kilo, sprich der Knoten und die Montagetechnik machts und das ist gerade bei dicker Mono ziemlich "beschissen" und dann noch die Meinung "dicke Schnur hält lange" und brauche ich nicht wechseln.  Bei geflochtener Schnur kommt auch ein besonderers Knotenproblem auf den Angler zu, denn einfach so ist von der ach so hohen Tragkraft die Montage auch nicht automatisch "superstrong". Ohne Sekundenkleber fehlt mir beim Nachtesten&messen da immer einiges und in Gewässern mit steinigen Untergrund sind geflochtene als aufliegende Grundschnüre wohl auch nur ein schlechter Witz.
Wurde schon einiges dazu gesagt, was eine dicke Schnur schlechter macht, und am schlimmsten finde ich: macht weniger Spaß! springt eben von der Rolle etc. etc. 

Ich finde es auch reichlich "schlapp" einen sagen wir mal Spiegelsatzkarpfen bis 10Pfd an schwerem Karpfengerät herauszuziehen, beim hauptsächlichen oder totalen Vorkommen von Karpfen der Größenordnung ist eine feinere Gerätezusammenstellung einfach besser weil sie mehr Drillspaß(->Angler) und Fischgerechtigkeit(->Fisch) (Schonung wegen begrenzter Kraftwirkung) bietet als "Kranmontagen" und "Reissen". 
Man braucht an leichterem Gerät dann auch nicht unbedingt 50Pfünder um mal wirklich was zu tun zu haben. Ein kleiner Karpfen an der Matchrute bringt mir mehr Aufregung und hat überhaupt in jedem Fall wenig Folgeschäden beim Rücksetzen oder Abkommen als ein (zu) schwer gedrillter größerer Karpfen der (wie nannte man es oben) der "Vergewaltigung" anheim gefallen ist.  So aber genug dazu, soll ja nur ein Denkanstoß sein.

Aber zu Kern-Rollenfrage: Unter bestimmten Bedingungen sind die Cormoran Cormaxx als kleine Baitrunner in der Preisklasse schon zu empfehlen, nichts grob negatives aufgefallen und es gibt neben der 3S auch eine bessere Version 4P mit Aluspule. Habe 2x die 30er und 2x die größte 40er zum leichten Grund-Beiangeln neben der Matchrute, kann bei kleineren Gewässern keine Notwenigkeit für mehr Schnurfassung als (Mono) 150m 30er oder 200m 25er erkennen und extreme Weitwürfe brauche ich auch nicht. Für stärkere Belastungen wie z.B. hindernisreiche Gewässer sind sie allerdings zu leicht gebaut, ich habe aber zur Zeit Gewässer ganz ohne Gefahren und da tuts sogar die kleine 30er Baitrunner-Rolle mit 20er Mono. Also eine gute Teichrolle im Low-Price Range ab 20EUR.

Meine Shimanos Aero-BTR sind aber viel besser und universeller, ganz klar.
Und gebraucht mal nach Aero-GT oder RE zu stöbern kann man mit dem Budget gerade auch bezahlen, da waren ^ schon gute Tips, bekommt man echt mehr fürs Geld, also mal suchen  :m


----------

